
Put Yourself on Internet with Jekyll, GitHub and Cloudflare - adgllorente
http://adgllorente.com/2016/09/put-yourself-on-internet-with-jekyll-github-and-cloudflare/
======
hobarrera
You can also use GitLab for the same thing.

Just chiming in to promote this a bit. GitLab is a well-known open source
alternative to GitHub, which actually offers more features than GitHub
nowadays.

[https://pages.gitlab.io/](https://pages.gitlab.io/)

~~~
lnrdgmz
And Gitlab Pages supports https for custom domains, which Github Pages does
not yet support.

~~~
aeharding
And Gitlab Pages supports free CI for building your static HTML assets however
you like, upon code push, without cluttering your repo with compiled assets.
Run code through Metalsmith? No problem. Run through Jekyll? Can do. Anything
that's Dockerized.

This is perhaps my favorite distinction between Github and Gitlab pages.

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear that! Examples for many static sites generators can be found on
[https://gitlab.com/groups/pages](https://gitlab.com/groups/pages)

------
iamnothere
I just moved from this setup to GitLab. GitLab Pages is similar, but much more
flexible. For instance, you can use Hugo, Metalsmith, etc, and you can use CI
scripts to test before deploymemt. You can also avoid Cloudflare by using
Let's Encrypt (or other) certs, and they're working to include smooth Let's
Encrypt integration for easy renewals.

Of course, flexibility comes at a cost: GitLab is much more complicated, and
the documentation kinda sucks. OTOH, the setup process is a good learning
experience.

~~~
sytse
Thanks for using GitLab! Can you maybe elaborate on how we can improve the
documentation?

------
bobfunk
Check out Netlify ([https://www.netlify.com](https://www.netlify.com)) for a
simpler setup that's also free and lets you use Jekyll plugins, enables very
aggressive caching on the CDN level, but with instant cache invalidation and
atomic deploys, and brings features like deploy previews (a unique preview URL
for any pull request), form processing, redirects, rewrite rules, proxying,
etc, etc...

[Disclaimer, I'm one of the founders]

~~~
le-mark
Is it appropriate to use this thread to promote your (well established)
service, when others get down voted to oblivion for doing the same thing?

Serious question, this post is nothing more than marketing blurb, contributes
nothing to the discussion. What's the site policy?

~~~
bobfunk
As long as I've been reading HackerNews (all the way back since it was called
StartupNews), it's been common to see founders chime in about their startups
when they are clearly relevant to the topic and it's not done by a marketing
drone posting on their behalf, and with a clear disclaimer.

Whether people gets downvoted or upvoted for it depends on whether readers see
the comment as legitimate and relevant or as spam...

------
ohitsdom
OT: I like Jekyll for blogs, but I'm looking for something simpler to better
fit a simple use case.

I want to generate static HTML files, the simplest example being a 5 page
website that uses the same header and footer template across all pages. I want
static files for simple scaling, not PHP or JS templating. Ideally this tool
would be node based for simple automation with gulp. Anything out there that
fits the bill? Handelbars.js with precompiler looks like a good fit, but I'm
curious what others use in this scenario.

~~~
jbott
I've used Middleman in the past, but I actually just switched to Jekyll for my
personal single page website.

I found Jekyll to work very well out of box. All of my content is in a
markdown file, with styling broken out to layout HTML and CSS.

IMO, I find the community around Jekyll, along with the understandability of
Ruby to outweigh using a simpler solution.

~~~
ohitsdom
Fair enough. My only experience with Ruby was to get Jekyll running so it
wasn't as familiar to me, but the community and support is a pretty strong
point.

------
gshakir
Using Jekyll, S3 and Cloudfront is another popular option. I found great
themes on [http://jekyllthemes.org/](http://jekyllthemes.org/) . Also, Jekyll
has support for seo etc.

------
omouse
Say no to CloudFlare, it messes up Tor.

~~~
bergie
You can configure CloudFlare to allow Tor visitors without CAPTCHA:

[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203306930-D...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203306930-Does-CloudFlare-block-Tor-)

------
noer
Two of the cons listed aren't totally correct: > You don’t have a WYSIWYG
editor so you have to use Markdown or similar languages to write your posts.
You can use a service like siteleaf to add a WYSIWYG backend to jekyll

> You have to deal with a Terminal to push your changes using GIT Github's
> desktop application is actually pretty easy to use, much more so than using
> git from terminal

~~~
pwenzel
See also [http://prose.io](http://prose.io), a nice little interface to your
Github repos and Jekyll sites.

------
SCdF
Is there a way to have HTTPS working on your own domain if you host your
content on github pages? Last time I looked it wasn't possible.

~~~
joelg236
Doesn't look like it

[https://gist.github.com/coolaj86/e07d42f5961c68fc1fc8](https://gist.github.com/coolaj86/e07d42f5961c68fc1fc8)
[https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/156](https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/156)

~~~
SCdF
Oh sweet, looks like GitLab does. Time to migrate.

------
marktangotango
Really, really wish there was a database backend available via CORS for my
static github pages hosted site...

Is there such a thing?

~~~
morgante
Firebase is a general backend you can use from JS.

For content, you could look at Prismic.

------
noahtkoch
Can someone ELI5 me what the appeal is to something like Jekyll, seems a lot
easier to just setup a Posthaven account (or something similar) given you also
get a WYSIWYG.

~~~
seanwilson
From my point of view, you're trading ease of editing but gaining speed,
security and scalability. If the only thing on the site is static files behind
a CDN, it's going to be fast and hard to hack.

------
Theizestooke
Does Github have any rules for what type of content you can share? Can I show
off my graphic novels if they feature occasional nudity?

~~~
kowdermeister
They MIGHT remove it.

"We may, but have no obligation to, remove Content and Accounts containing
Content that we determine in our sole discretion are unlawful, offensive,
threatening, libelous, defamatory, pornographic, obscene or otherwise
objectionable or violates any party's intellectual property or these Terms of
Service."

[https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-
service/](https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-service/)

------
qwertyuiop924
Yeah, this is pretty common thing. I definitely like Jekyll for its simplicity
compared to other static site generators.

